# what is my beretta 96 worth?



## Colt45 (Feb 2, 2010)

i'm looking to sell my beretta 96 to put the money towards a glock 23.
what should i be looking to sell it for?
also i know my gun is in excellent condition, but how can i tell the condition of someone elses used gun?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=23414

duplicate


----------

